#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Иду на Вы

## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Сегодня обращение к одному человеку на "вы" изпользуется повсеместно. Такое обращение считается уважением или отличает формальное обращение от неформального.
Довожу до вашего сведения, что это огромная ошибка, которую необходимо изкоренять в отечественном говорении.
Вы это множественное число, и неважно в каком лице это число употреблять.
Обратиться на "вы" можно к человеку отвечающему за коллектив, например к режиссёру, к бригадиру, к прорабу, к хирургу работающему с ассистентами, к любому из бригады скорой помощи, к директору школы, ректору университета, к руководителям отделов, к командирам воинских подразделений, к президентам и остальным. И только в том случае когда обращаешься ко всему коллективу, через то или иное ответственное лицо.
В случае когда в коллективе подчиненный обращается к руководству, обращение на "вы" не всегда является правильным, бывают изключения, например в вопросах связанных с персональными обязанностями руководителя или носящие личностный характер. Здесь же в случае обращения руководства к подчинённому не всегда правильно обращаться на "ты", например в случае обращения директора к начальнику, потому как обращение может быть направлено ко всему коллективу отделения, а не конкретно к ответственному за это отделение лицу.
Обращаясь же к зубному врачу, терапевту, психиатру, брокеру, инженеру, плотнику, сантехнику, учителю, воспитателю, тренеру, программисту, ювелиру, юристу, сослуживцу и остальным, не в коем случае обращаться на "вы" нельзя, как бы не была высока его профессиональная квалификация. Потому как компетентность лица в единственном числе никак не относится к коллективу, и в данном случае именно "Ты" является уважительным. В случае обращения на "вы" заслуги одного засчитываются всему коллективу и не о каком уважении речь идти не может, к такому обращению подходит определение дискриминация.
Можно например сказать начальнику "вы молодцы" и всем выдать премии, а можно сказать "вы негодяи" и всех премии лишить. Все эти "вы" в обращении будут обращены ко всему коллективу, а не к одному ответственному за этот коллектив лицу.
Выражения "ты мне не тыкай" или "обращайся ко мне на вы" являются исключительным хамством, грубиянством, нахальством и употребляются необразованными, глупыми индивидуумами.
Это глубоко укоренившееся заблуждение необходимо править и изкоренять из отечественного говорения.
Соучастие это совместное участие, и ваше общее соучастие в правлении отечественного говорения обязательно.
Воспитание личности, её системы интеллектуальных, морально-волевых и социально-культурных качеств, выраженных в индивидуальных особенностях его сознания и деятельности, является основной задачей цивилизованного сознания (совместного знания) и именно "ты"(личность), а не "вы"(личность) звучит наиболее уважительно.
На Руси всегда почитали родителей и отчество являлось проявлением уважения, что и сегодня является признанием авторитета.
*
P.S.  И никакие правила этикета не имеют права менять правила русского языка.*

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Родителей не по отчеству называли, а на Вы. И это было проявление уважения.
Это уже изкоренили, то давайте и дальше изкоренять правила хорошего тона и речи характеризующие культурного человека.
Заодно изкореним всю тонкую гамму богатства русского языка, позволяющую при умелом использовании Вы-ты, не только подчеркнуть уважительное отношение к собеседнику и собственную культуру речи обращаясь на Вы, и не только напр. поставит на место хама умело используя ты, но и подчас подчеркнуть близкие доверительные дружеские чувства перейдя на ты.

Вообщем изкореням правила хорошего тона принятые в обществе, переходим на Ты. 
(вроде не так давно это уже конечно было, Товарищ)

Предлагаю ещё свиней, кур и коров в квартирах вместо собак, кошек и рыбок держать. И вызов обществу, и проявление индивидуальности, и возврат к корням, и мясо яйца молоко )

----------

Lion Miller (27.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Девочки мальчики как и ты спорят по этому поводу.
Как пример можно обратиться к маме или папе на "вы", потому что они это ОНИ.
Потому как *они* это семья, а в крепкой семье многие решения принимаются сообща.
Говоря маме "ВЫ вскопаете огород?" по сути это ВЫ обращено к НИМ, и она не будет даже копать, но поддержит отца морально и даже физически, например накормив его обедом. Тут и братья с сестрами могут участвовать и наемные рабочие и остальные...
Есть коллектив и коллективный труд, и обращение ВЫ, это коллективное обращение и есть. 
В теме это написано... Может быть по разному...
Надо понимать разницу...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Девочки мальчики как и ты спорят по этому поводу.
> Как пример можно обратиться к маме или папе на "вы", потому что они это ОНИ.
> Потому как *они* это семья, а в крепкой семье многие решения принимаются сообща.
> Говоря маме "ВЫ вскопаете огород?" по сути это ВЫ обращено к НИМ, и она не будет даже копать, но поддержит отца морально и даже физически, например накормив его обедом. Тут и братья с сестрами могут участвовать и наемные рабочие и остальные...
> Есть коллектив и коллективный труд, и обращение ВЫ, это коллективное обращение и есть. 
> В теме это написано... Может быть по разному...
> Надо понимать разницу...


Дети, да спорят...
И необразованные люди также могут не понять, почему в культурном обществе принято называть других (особенно не знакомых людей) на Вы.
Учится бы Вам надо молодой человек. Как словесности, так и культуре общение.

----------

Lion Miller (27.08.2017), Ассаджи (28.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Вова это обращение введено правилами этикета, чуть более ста лет назад.
а сегодня глупцы вроде тебя оправдывают это введение
и все по разному это делают, ты лишь малая часть этой глупости

Можешь к шизофреникам на вы обращаться, им подходит...
Есть и другие причины... ты всеравно непоймешь...

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

А вот тебе фрагмент из другого места, всё по тойже теме.
Переделывал стишок, забавы ради...

И ответят Вам ЧЕРТЯТА ВСЕ ТОГДА, 
ПоТОМУ ЧТО ТЫ НЕ Я, И ОН НЕ Я. 
Дескать, МЫ НЕ ВЫ, И ВЫ НЕ Я... 
И причина, между ВАМИ, НЕВИДНА. 
ВИДНО ПРОСТО ЗАИГРАЛИСЬ ВЫ В СЛОВА.

Как-то где-то жил да был один ЕВРЕЙ. 
Очень он любил ОБМАНЫВАТЬ ЛЮДЕЙ. 
ВОТ однажды, НАДЕЛ цепи ОН РАБА, 
И ЗАХРЮКАЛ, как ПОПОВСКАЯ свинья. 

Всех на улице ОН БОЛТАВНЁЙ смешил, 
И ВЕРТЕЛСЯ ОН, СЛОВА ПЕРЕВЕРНУТЬ СПЕШИЛ. 
И ТОЛПА СМЕЯЛАСЬ ОТ того, 
Что двойными стали БУКВЫ У НЕГО. 

И под действием ВЕРЧЕНИЯ ЕГО
Люди тоже стали ЗАИКАТЬСЯ НА НЕГО, 
ЗАШИПЕЛИ ВСЕ ЗАЛАЯЛИ КРУГОМ
И ОТПРАВИЛИ ЕГО ПОТОМ В ДУРДОМ

Вот и всё. А результаты таковы, 
Что, когда мы обращаемся К СЛОВАМ, 
В языках народов очень многих стран 
ВСЕ ПО РАЗНОМУ ТАМ ПЕСЕНКИ ПОЮТ
ТОЛИ ХРЮКАЮТ, А ТОЛИ ВОДКУ ПЬЮТ

ТЫ ПОЙМИ ВЕДЬ ТУТ ДАВНЫМ ДАВНО
БЫЛ ОДИН ЯЗЫК И ДЕТКИ У НЕГО
НО ПОНЯТЬ ЕГО КОМУ ТО НЕ ДАНО
И ТОРГОВЦЫ ПОКУШАЯСЬ НА НЕГО
АТАКУЮТ ВСЕХ ДАВНЫМ ДАВНО

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто для справки: не настырному троллю, а прочим читателям.
В России обращение "на вы" к отдельному человеку вошло в употребление не чуть больше ста лет назад, а с нач. XVIII в.
Но есть язык, в котором обращения "на вы" к одному человеку вообще отсутствует. Это иврит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

а санскрит?

----------


## Йен

Есть язык, где за обращение на "ты" к малознакомому человеку могут морду набить. Это тайский.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

вот и калякай на тайском.
а то культуры разные, замешаетесь ещё...
у вас там трансвеститизм с гермовродитизмом развиваются.
нам этого ненадо....

в иврите у евреев есть понятие "мы"
и они вы и есть...

----------


## Ersh

Если кому-то жмет уважительно обращаться к собеседнику, то тот может не участвовать в работе Форума. Это модераториал.

----------

Aion (29.08.2017), Ассаджи (28.08.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

модераторить можно поразному, главное не перемодерироваться.
модераторреаленье важная штука.
плохо что предки запустили...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> вот и калякай на тайском.
> ...
> ...
> нам этого ненадо....


Вы так наверное и не поняли, что форум то буддийский и это не "руСЬкое" 
Да и  участники с которыми Вы общаетесь, пытаясь чтото своё надуманное доказать, также необязательно люди Вашей национальности и уж тем более Ваших интересных взглядов.

----------


## Ersh

> модераторить можно поразному, главное не перемодерироваться.
> модераторреаленье важная штука.
> плохо что предки запустили...


7. Правила написания сообщений

    Предложения начинаются с большой буквы и разделяются соответствующими знаками препинания (точкой, многоточием, восклицательным или вопросительным знаками).
    Запятые ставятся там, где нужно, пишутся слитно с предшествующим словом и отделяются пробелом от следующего слова.
    Использование только ЗАГЛАВНЫХ букв в сообщении запрещается. Традиционно это эквивалентно крику и может вызвать соответствующую реакцию других посетителей форума.
    Используйте смайлики по назначению. Обилие смайликов говорит о том, что человек или не может выразить свою мысль, или ему нечего сказать.
    Не коверкайте псевдонимы других пользователей.
    Не коверкайте русские слова. Формы «скока», «щас», «када» и т. п. не являются словами русского языка, поэтому их использование на форуме не приветствуется. 

https://board.buddhist.ru/rules.htm

----------


## Дмитрий Алексеевич

Админ небудь программой с ограниченым словарным обеспечением.
Человеческой жизни нехватит чтоб занести все слова в словарь.
Можно сориентировать слова в пространстве программой, но определения им дать времени нет...

БалБЕСЫ
 БЕС смерти превратился в БЕЗ смерти и безсмертием стал
 БЕС покоя превратился в БЕЗ покоя и безпокойствием стал
 БЕС предела стал безпредельным
 БЕС конца стал безконечным
 БЕС устроил бал бесов для балбесов 

p.s. у тебя вон Вовка живёт, прилип как банный лист и руськое коверкает
это и флуд и спам и тролленье и остальное...
моя тема, ненравится мимо проходи... ходят, бродят тут всякие...
всем замечания делай, устраиваешь изключения  :EEK!:

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта в связи с баном топикстартера

----------

Фил (29.08.2017)

----------

